

Thursday was terrible, but I'm still smiling - rcavezza
http://bobstarted.com/startup-stories/thursday-was-terrible-but-im-still-smiling/

======
snitko
Reading this I was thinking how important it is to be able to run the demo
from any computer, but that's probably not always possible.

